# Hauteur caractere mail



## Vladimok (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment augmenter la hauteur de caractère de la redaction d'un mail (iPad) ? 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (18 Mai 2012)

Hello Tous simplement pas possible sauf si ton iPad est d&#279;v&#279;rouill&#279;.


----------



## Vladimok (18 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello Tous simplement pas possible sauf si ton iPad est d&#279;v&#279;rouill&#279;.



Explication ?


----------



## Lauange (19 Mai 2012)

Sur cydia il existe une appli qui permet l'aise en forme de texte pour les mails : rich text for mail.


----------



## Vladimok (19 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Sur cydia il existe une appli qui permet l'aise en forme de texte pour les mails : rich text for mail.



Comme Cydia, ce n'est pas le prénom de ma femme, alors c'est quoi ?


----------

